# Mini Rotary Switch SR16211 Eagle Library



## bilisnegra13 (Sep 7, 2022)

Hello folks
im wrapping my head over a PCB design that it need a Rotary Switch  ( like the one you can find on the PedalPCB Parentheses Fuzz SR16211 (2P4T Mini Rotary Switch)  and i dont wanna draw it from scratch. does somebodu here happen to have the file and its keen to share it with me?
thanks in advance


----------



## temol (Sep 7, 2022)

Check MPB Eagle library.





						Login
					

Login



					www.madbeanpedals.com


----------

